
Python frame stack sampler for CPython - p403n1x87
https://github.com/P403n1x87/austin
======
p403n1x87
Austin is a Python frame stack sampler for CPython written in pure C. Samples
are collected by reading the CPython interpreter virtual memory space in order
to retrieve information about the currently running threads along with the
stack of the frames that are being executed. Hence, one can use Austin to
easily make powerful statistical profilers that have minimal impact on the
target application and that don't require any instrumentation.

The latest release of Austin works seamlessly with multi-process Python
applications. Memory profiling is also available and all the major Python
releases are currently supported.

